# Holy Island parking



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I have done as much research as I can including asking Northumberland for an overseas tel. no. (no reply)

Most of the info on MHF is a few years out of date.

My Qs are

1 Info says CP has posts - what width will they accommodate? Height barriers?

2 If no go in CP, can one use Coach Park?

3 Can one overnight on the island - without having to say one 'missed the tide'?

Maybe if all answers to the above Qs are negative one should cross onto the island just before causeway is awash.

Anecdote:-

I was once (1963?) sitting on the landside of the causeway in a thunderstorm in a minivan - I know about Faraday Cages, but when there is that much water around what is the chance of the water-stream earthing?

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Do you mean Lindisfarne, if so, no overnighting allowed, we tried to a couple of years ago, it was bad enough trying to park the MH anyway, ram jam full, interesting drive across the sea though man pet


----------



## marco_b (Jul 18, 2008)

The main carpark on the island is fine, no barriers or width restriction, we've been there loads of times with our old Hymer. 

You can't overnight on the island though, it's full of signs saying no overnight parking or camping.

There's a nice little CL at Beal just a mile or so inland if you're a CC member.

We quite like getting deliberately cut off - get onto the island just before the tide floods the causeway, stay on over high tide, then leave when the tide goes out. That way the island is much quieter - most people go on when the tide goes out.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev

For a Scotsman living in Leeds the 'man pet' bit is a bit off the mark :wink: :lol: Eh Hinnie?

I did mean 'Holy Island' - Lindisfarne is the Monastery ON Holy Island.

Unless my logic is totally awash I cannot imagine the car park full after the causeway is awash.

Anyway Kev I will get there somehow - 40 years has been a long wait! For me it is one of the magical places in the world. ( You know how some memories are imprinted in the mind without the need of photos?)

How is the self-build? I was thankful that my gas/electric/water check went OK  

Good Luck

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Kev
> 
> For a Scotsman living in Leeds the 'man pet' bit is a bit off the mark :wink: :lol: Eh Hinnie?
> 
> ...


Not scottish, from Derby , but if I had a choice I'd be Scottish, I'm supposed to be 1/8 Scottish.

Man pet was a lark  :lol:

Yes it is magical, gets very foggy too.

Build is going very sslllooooowwwwwllllllllyyyyyyyy right now, I should have run much more wiring before the spray foam was done, I ran conduit to cope with about a 1/4 of the cables I have to run now, next one will be easier :roll: :roll:


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

There is no problem parking on HI, the main car park is huge and there are always plenty of MHs in there. Moreover, the roads on the island are public roads and although the locals don't like it, you can go where you want. Having said that, it is courteous to use the main car park and walk the short distance to the abbey and a longer walk to the castle. The usual thing about no camping etc, I have never checked if the signs are legal, because as we all know many signs have no legal backing.

Have a good trip.

Dave


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

I was there in october and main carpark is limited to under 3.5T

We went to coach park which is nearer the centre, paid the fee, job done. 

I cannot see a particular problem, after all what can you do if you have missed the tide

Ian


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Just back from a weeks birding on Holy Island. As said there is no overnight parking allowed, we usually park on the foreshore at Chare End which is hard standing mixed with sand. Chare end is the actual very end of the causeway where the road bears sharp left onto the island, its free to park here as it is at the other end of the island at "The Snook" a public car park but 2 miles from the island village.

On all but the highest tides no need to worry about being flooded so check the tide heights.

We prefer to go across the causeway before the tide its a magical place at high tide out of season with only a few tourists about, residents are very friendly. We are keen birders so prefer the peace and quiet.

Car parking is expensive for our county, £2.60 for 3 hours, £4.60 all day, there are no charges after 18.00hrs. There is a designated row at the back of the large car park for motorhomes. If using the car park be aware £70 fine if you don't pay and display, again out of season the traffic warden leaves the island before high tide ;-)

We sometimes stay at Beal CC as already mentioned (its basic and no shower) but if going for 5-7 days as we did last week there are some brilliant deals to be had at the Haven Holiday Park at Haggerston Castle 5 minutes drive from the causeway, with additional discounts if a member of the CC or MCC. We paid £56 for 7 days fully serviced hard standing pitch with passes to all the amenities including the swimming pool, not my usual scene but OK out of season when its quiet.

If I may heres a link to my exploits last week on the other site

http://www.motorhomefun.co.uk/uk-touring/64836-lindisfarne-time-tide-wait-no-man.html


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

You used to be able to overnight on the car park on the mainland side of the causeway. http://goo.gl/maps/NNK4z

in fact there is a motorhome parked up in the streetview link

747 will know as its more his stomping gound than mine. PM him and he will provide you with a few spots in that area Im sure. He obviously cant be arsed to respond to the thread!


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

barryd said:


> You used to be able to overnight on the car park on the mainland side of the causeway. http://goo.gl/maps/NNK4z
> 
> in fact there is a motorhome parked up in the streetview link
> 
> 747 will know as its more his stomping gound than mine. PM him and he will provide you with a few spots in that area Im sure. He obviously cant be arsed to respond to the thread!


Yo Barry,

Couple of MH's wilded in the car park on mainland just before causeway over several nights when we were there.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hey, you cheeky woolieback monkey, I resemble that remark. :evil: 

Geoff is a couple of years too late with his nostalgic trip. The new unitary Northumberland County Council have done 2 things. Taken control of parking and bought several tanker loads of yellow paint (for parking restriction use).

As regards HI, the advice given so far is good. If he wants to wildcamp by a beach, I can provide the odd place that is not yet out of bounds (but they are getting scarcer).

After the Maggie Thatcher thread, I don't think he would want anything from me. :lol:


----------

